# Why isn't Crothian a moderator?



## strongbow (Jun 7, 2004)

'Nuf Said.


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2004)

He has photos of Eric and Morrus in a compromising position, and they STILL haven't forgiven him.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Jun 7, 2004)

'Cause he ain't dumb enough to deal with us on a professional level?


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 7, 2004)

Not enough free time.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2004)

His post count is high enough...


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2004)

Actually, he has another position of honor -- staff reviewer.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 7, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> His post count is high enough...



 That's true. One has to realize that the moderators actually have 100 times the posts given in their profile. Piratecat has 944,815 posts, but it is only listed as 9,448. Crothian would only have 202 posts as a moderator.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Actually, he has another position of honor -- staff reviewer.



There is a dirty joke in there somewhere!


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'm reviewing my staff ri.... oh, never mind.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 7, 2004)

Is Morrus' neck *really* that long, or has someone been playing with photoshop?

(or is it just Eric's neck that is unusually short, thus making Morrus' neck look longer?)


----------



## Mirth (Jun 7, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Is Morrus' neck *really* that long, or has someone been playing with photoshop?
> 
> (or is it just Eric's neck that is unusually short, thus making Morrus' neck look longer?)




Those aren't their necks. If you were a staff reviewer, you'd know that...


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 7, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Those aren't their necks. If you were a staff reviewer, you'd know that...




LOL!!!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 7, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Is Morrus' neck *really* that long, or has someone been playing with photoshop?
> 
> (or is it just Eric's neck that is unusually short, thus making Morrus' neck look longer?)




It is all that *Hot Italian Beef*


----------



## Henry (Jun 7, 2004)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Is Morrus' neck *really* that long, or has someone been playing with photoshop?




What the-? I WONDERED where my missing Gingold Extract went about two years ago!

*MORRISEY!!!!*


----------



## Crothian (Jun 7, 2004)

Because I have Standards!!  

I mean I'd never be part of a message board that would have me as a Moderator.  

The Moderators on this site are a lot more then just people who have a lot of posts.  It's mostly a thankless job from what I've seen and while they have fun at it, there are times when I'm sure even they question their choice to join up.  Thankfully, those times have been rare and we haven't had one in a while.  

So, it's wierd that the only thread I've ever seen like this chooses me as the subject.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 7, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Actually, he has another position of honor -- staff reviewer.




Everyone knows that "Staff Reviewers" are to "Board Moderation" as "7-11 Night Shift guys" are to "The Southlands Corporation".

*Psion whispers to Teflon Billy*

Actually. Never mind.. :\


----------



## Darkness (Jun 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have Standards!!



 I don't believe you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mean I'd never be part of a message board that would have me as a Moderator.



Sounds like a solution to your astronomical post count that everyone is always so hoping to find. 



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> So, it's wierd that the only thread I've ever seen like this chooses me as the subject.



Yeah, I've been thinking about that too... 169 posts over 2 plus years.  Yeah I think you could manage that, so how many account do you have Crothian?  Or should I call you strongbow?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 8, 2004)

well, we are seeing evidence on why they never invited me  

tongue in cheek of course


----------



## Mercule (Jun 8, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.



He was talking about messageboards, not love life.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I mean I'd never be part of a message board that would have me as a Moderator.



Ah yes.  Does that mean you are no longer part of Randomling's House Mr. Moderator?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 10, 2004)

Um...hush!!


----------

